# Backing up a hdd



## alek (May 22, 2008)

I tried to back up my hdd using mfs tools.

C: = hda

CDrom = hdc

Tivo drive = hdd


mkdir /mnt/dos
mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos


mfsbackup -l 32 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdd


Doesn't work

Alek


----------



## alek (May 22, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what I am doing wrong ?

Alek


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

What error are you getting ?
"doesn't work" isn't giving us much to go on...


----------



## alek (May 22, 2008)

I get.


No such file or directory 3210: illegal seek mfs_load_volume_header: mfsvol_read_data: input/output error mfsbackup failed to start up
Make sure you specified the right devices and that the drives are not locked



Alek


----------



## alek (May 22, 2008)

anyone ???

Alek


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Is the drive locked (see if it shows up as only 9GB in the bios) ?
Maxtor and quantum drives are locked by tivo, so you have to use diskutil to unlock them:
http://www.tivocentral.co.uk/downloads


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Long time since I tried it I'm afraid...

Did you check the guide at http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/index2.html

Automan.


----------



## alek (May 22, 2008)

mikerr said:


> Is the drive locked (see if it shows up as only 9GB in the bios) ?
> Maxtor and quantum drives are locked by tivo, so you have to use diskutil to unlock them:
> http://www.tivocentral.co.uk/downloads


No its not locked.

Alek


----------



## alek (May 22, 2008)

Automan said:


> Long time since I tried it I'm afraid...
> 
> Did you check the guide at http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/index2.html
> 
> Automan.


Yes that's where I got the info, I know nothing other than what I read on that page.

Alek


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

are the jumpers on the TiVo drive set to "slave" and is is definitely on thr secondry IDE?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Are you sure it can read the PC drive and its mounted correctly ?

You'd normally have a fat32 partition, and mount with the command

mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos

what does the following show ?

*ls /mnt/dos*

it should show the pc files


----------



## alek (May 22, 2008)

TCM2007 said:


> are the jumpers on the TiVo drive set to "slave" and is is definitely on thr secondry IDE?


yes


----------



## alek (May 22, 2008)

mikerr said:


> Are you sure it can read the PC drive and its mounted correctly ?
> 
> You'd normally have a fat32 partition, and mount with the command
> 
> ...


program files & windows

Alek


----------



## alek (May 22, 2008)

I discovered I was using -1 32 where is should be -l 32.

Now I get /mnt/dos/tivo.bak is a read only file.


Alek


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

alek said:


> I discovered I was using -1 32 where is should be -l 32.
> 
> Now I get /mnt/dos/tivo.bak is a read only file.
> 
> Alek


Check to see if an old tivo.bak file already exists, if yes delete or backup to tivo1.bak

Automan.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Is it ntfs or fat32 formatted drive? Should be fat32 for Linux use


----------



## alek (May 22, 2008)

mikerr said:


> Is it ntfs or fat32 formatted drive? Should be fat32 for Linux use


It is ntfs.

If I can't use this could I back up to a 60gb flash drive which is fat 32.

If so what would the command be?

Alek


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

A USB drive will most likely show up as sda1

so 

mkdir /mnt/dos
mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/dos
mfsbackup -l 32 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdd


----------



## alek (May 22, 2008)

mikerr said:


> A USB drive will most likely show up as sda1
> 
> so
> 
> ...


Ok

That did it. Thank you for your patience.

Is it possible to activate mode 0. If it is I would like to do that before I put the lid back on.

Alek


----------



## alek (May 22, 2008)

I now have my tivo disc the way I want it and have it backed up to sda1.

I would now like to restore it to a 250 gb drive. Could you give me the commands

 Pretty please


Alek


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Assuming the new drive is on hdd, and your backup image is on sda1:

*mkdir /mnt/dos
mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/dos
restore -x -s 500 -r4 -zpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdd*


----------



## alek (May 22, 2008)

Thanks Mike.

Somehow my 250 gb drive has become a 32gb drive. 

So I will just leave it as it is for now, There may be changes in the next few weeks, I can buy another one later.

Alek


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Did you forget the *-x* part of that line ?
If so, you'd end up with a 40GB image on the 250GB drive.


----------



## alek (May 22, 2008)

It was a windows drive 250gb. I tried to restore the image to it but got the msg target drive too small.

I put it back in the windows machine and it now sees it as 32gb.

ubuntu sees it as 250gb still but that doesn't help.


Alek


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Some old drives have a jumper setting to limit them to 32GB for compatibility,
maybe you put it back wrong when you changed from master to slave ?


----------



## alek (May 22, 2008)

That's a thought.

Need to check 


Alek


----------



## alek (May 22, 2008)

mikerr said:


> Some old drives have a jumper setting to limit them to 32GB for compatibility,
> maybe you put it back wrong when you changed from master to slave ?


Mike, you are a life saver. I got it back to 250 gb, 232 actually and formatted it fat 32.

Now I have 45 hours best quality recording. I had expected more.

Alek


----------

